# Tenth Diamond Company - Ork Hunters



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Finally have the completed paint scheme for the Iron Diamond Space Marines 10th Company. Enjoy some pictures. I hope to do a WIP thread for these guys soon.

10th Diamond Company Ork Hunters
specific veteran scout unit. 


































































please comment, i want to know what you guys think.
Yes that is a standard SM tactical squad head on the mini, however i figured for a more veteran feel, so i went with that choice.

Commissar Ploss


----------



## Sytus (Aug 27, 2009)

Very nice paintjob you have there, the Camo pattern on the legs is really well done, the only problem I have is with the model's posing. His head isn't looking the right way as his gun, I think it looks a bit unnatural. But that's just me nitpicking.

Nice,
-Sytus


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Have you tried this on power armour yet Ploss?

Camo and MEQ troops (inc Vehicles) never seem to look striking or that mariney to me, mainly due to the camo doing its job and breaking up the minis outline whereas trad SMs are bold n loud.

It looks good on the scout mate though and all of the above is just opinion/taste so don't mind me .


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Sytus said:


> Very nice paintjob you have there, the Camo pattern on the legs is really well done, the only problem I have is with the model's posing. His head isn't looking the right way as his gun, I think it looks a bit unnatural. But that's just me nitpicking.
> 
> Nice,
> -Sytus


i had timmed a bunch off the neck of this bastard already, as the SM heads all have huge swivel stubs on the bottom of their craniums. So i don't think i quite trimmed enough off of it, however, i was kind of going for a "I'm covering this part with my gun and panning with my eyes" I freeze-framed him in a moment of movement. that was the goal.



Viscount Vash said:


> Have you tried this on power armour yet Ploss?
> 
> Camo and MEQ troops (inc Vehicles) never seem to look striking or that mariney to me, mainly due to the camo doing its job and breaking up the minis outline whereas trad SMs are bold n loud.
> 
> It looks good on the scout mate though and all of the above is just opinion/taste so don't mind me .


i haven't tried it on pwr armor yet. I'm thinking about it, just for kicks. I do like the way the camo looks on the scout, as the fabric for his pants is a better medium for that sort of thing than flat power armor is. If i was going to do camo on power armor it would probably be a black/grey design. Sort of that faux urban camo type pattern. does that make sense?

CP


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Very nice camo scheme, Commissar. I like the skin tones as well. 

By veteran scouts, do you mean something similar to SW scouts? I can just imagine a load of 1st company marines getting into scout armour to go into a swampy environment that would pretty much swallow the much heavier armour variants.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Very nice camo scheme, Commissar. I like the skin tones as well.
> 
> By veteran scouts, do you mean something similar to SW scouts? I can just imagine a load of 1st company marines getting into scout armour to go into a swampy environment that would pretty much swallow the much heavier armour variants.


thanks, i liked doing the camo and the skin tone was meant to simulate the effects of too much humidity around the sutures of his implants. Obviously getting a little inflamed and infected. But hunting Orks will do that to you.

by "veteran" I mean scouts who have been in the Company for a hundred years (give or take) and have chosen to devote their existence to hunting the foul mutant scum who destroyed their home planet. Rather than lumber around in full Power Armour, they chose to forgo the black carapace for something easier to move in. and possibly some 1st company blokes who have decided to join the scout ranks again. Here's another part you may find cool. If i get to have my way with their fluff, these are the guys who, back in the 3rd war for Armageddon, trained the Imperial Guard "Ork Hunters" (see Chapter Approved 2, from 2003). 

CP


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Yes, I remember the Armageddon ork hunters.They were a cool concept.

They even went as far as to implant ork like tusks so the orks might be more fearful of them. There's a short story in one of the anthologies about a regular guard officer joining them for a special mission. I even made a couple for an Inquisitor warband years ago.


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

I really like teh camo on his pants. The blood may need to be dulled down a bit thought as it looks far to bright. Dont do power armour as urban though. do the same scheme on the power armor but as that digital pattern.
D


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Over all the model looks cool but I am not a fan of the blood on the sword. Just to much in my opinion.


----------



## fatmantis (Jun 26, 2009)

this is a really cool job, i like the shoulder gaurds, the camo is really well done, i think that the sm head works really well, i think once you base it it will set the mini, maybe you could put an ork head on the base, just a thought fresh blood on the blade, head on the deck, any way just and idea +rep


----------



## c013 (Apr 28, 2008)

like it. two thumbs up.

I do agree with the wraithlord about the blood, never seems to come off as believable to me on any model.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Dagmire said:


> I really like teh camo on his pants. The blood may need to be dulled down a bit thought as it looks far to bright. Dont do power armour as urban though. do the same scheme on the power armor but as that digital pattern.
> D


I'm always a little wary about doing digital camo patterns...i've attempted it a few times, its just i've never been able to get the pattern small enough. I covered the "blood" in a gloss varnish, to make it stand out a bit.



The Wraithlord said:


> Over all the model looks cool but I am not a fan of the blood on the sword. Just to much in my opinion.


once its based, you will be able to tell the fresh kill is what i was going for.



fatmantis said:


> this is a really cool job, i like the shoulder gaurds, the camo is really well done, i think that the sm head works really well, i think once you base it it will set the mini, maybe you could put an ork head on the base, just a thought fresh blood on the blade, head on the deck, any way just and idea +rep


shoulder guards took me a while to decide on. I simulated the "X" for tenth company in that banner style with the word "Iron" written into it. 

You've hit the nail on the head with the base. Thats exactly what i wanted to do. maybe some fleks of blood on the ground around it, pooled slightly. perhaps some fleks on the gloves? and pant leg?


----------



## RhYn0 (Oct 29, 2008)

Really good job on the camo Ploss looks great, again agree about the blood on the sword but will keep an eye on this to see him on the base as a good base always brings a mini to together +rep


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

RhYn0 said:


> Really good job on the camo Ploss looks great, again agree about the blood on the sword but will keep an eye on this to see him on the base as a good base always brings a mini to together +rep


thanks mate.  and i appreciate the reppage. 

CP


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Drill out the gun barrel!

Okay now that I got my pet peeve out of the way. I really like what you did with the camo. It will be interesting to see a marine done up. I think if the knife was black or dark grey the fresh blood migh work better. I figure this guy is a verteran so he should have the special ops black blade knives. I don't think you would want to many shinny things around orks when you are trying not to be noticed.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

morfangdakka said:


> Drill out the gun barrel!
> 
> Okay now that I got my pet peeve out of the way. I really like what you did with the camo. It will be interesting to see a marine done up. I think if the knife was black or dark grey the fresh blood migh work better. I figure this guy is a verteran so he should have the special ops black blade knives. I don't think you would want to many shinny things around orks when you are trying not to be noticed.


i don't have a drill for that size, otherwise i would. 

Okay now that i got my pet peeve out of the way. thanks for the comment on the camo. it was something that i had wanted to do for a while. The blade, is more like a sword, combat blade, so its quite big...i wish it was a little smaller, that would look good in black. Although i'm thinking about adding a sheath to his back or belt, so if the blade is normally sheathed...perhaps silver isn't too bad?

CP


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

I'm going to be revisiting this camo scheme, so i'm just looking to get more opinions on the mini. 

Thanks

CP


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

not bad man, though I'm a little let down.. I was expecting to see a bunch of quido "Jersey Shore" kinda boys with diamonds in their ears, around their necks and on their fingers... airbrushed tans, flat brimmed hats on sideways.... not a nicely painted model!! I do agree with wraithlord, the blood is a little gimmickey...


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

HorusReborn said:


> not bad man, though I'm a little let down.. I was expecting to see a bunch of quido "Jersey Shore" kinda boys with diamonds in their ears, around their necks and on their fingers... airbrushed tans, flat brimmed hats on sideways.... not a nicely painted model!! I do agree with wraithlord, the blood is a little gimmickey...


lol sorry to let you down mate.  Glad you like it though, positive comments mean a lot to me. 

CP


----------



## Therizza (Jul 29, 2010)

That model is sick man. I love the face especially, as it ties in with the background you mentioned very well. Perhaps he lost his jaw in a brawl with a warboss or something? Any way you slice it, fighting orks for a hundred years will wear on the body! The only thing I think might be a little better was swapping black for the white outline on his shoulder cap(s). I mean, white on your shoulders may prove problematic when sneaking around the jungle crumpin' orks. Regardless, great job!

BTW-Are you doing a whole army with this scheme, or just a scout squad or what? I think that a squad of these guys with a land speeder similarly painted would really look badass.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Therizza said:


> That model is sick man. I love the face especially, as it ties in with the background you mentioned very well. Perhaps he lost his jaw in a brawl with a warboss or something? Any way you slice it, fighting orks for a hundred years will wear on the body! The only thing I think might be a little better was swapping black for the white outline on his shoulder cap(s). I mean, white on your shoulders may prove problematic when sneaking around the jungle crumpin' orks. Regardless, great job!
> 
> BTW-Are you doing a whole army with this scheme, or just a scout squad or what? I think that a squad of these guys with a land speeder similarly painted would really look badass.


thanks for the comments mate. Makes it all worth while. :biggrin:

I'm hoping to get an entire company done for these guys. But i'll start with a squad at a time. Same scheme. Since the scout company is 10th company, i figured i'd do an entire 10th company army. It probably won't play that well, but what the hey, i like the idea.  I'm hoping to do a few dioramas for these guys too. some plinth work.

CP


----------



## Therizza (Jul 29, 2010)

Also, this is pretty much what I envisioned my scouts looking like in the short story I'm doing. Flipping mind reader!


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

like the cammie look.


----------



## eskeoto (Mar 10, 2009)

Really nice paint job on the camo. As for your marines... I don't know if you have a model in production yet, but if you used DA cloaked marines, you could put the camo on the cloak... thus making a ghillie/poncho look. Just my 2 cents. +Rep


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Therizza said:


> Also, this is pretty much what I envisioned my scouts looking like in the short story I'm doing. Flipping mind reader!


I'd like to read it when you're done. 



ckcrawford said:


> like the cammie look.


thanks mate. I like it too :grin:



eskeoto said:


> Really nice paint job on the camo. As for your marines... I don't know if you have a model in production yet, but if you used DA cloaked marines, you could put the camo on the cloak... thus making a ghillie/poncho look. Just my 2 cents. +Rep


I might give it a shot. that sounds pretty cool. I forgot about the cloaked DA's. lol Duh:crazy:

CP


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Just wanted to bump this thread and let you all know that i'm going to try and bust out a full company of these blokes for dioramas and such. i like doing dioramas and plinths so this is the scheme i'll be going with. please refer to the first page for pictures of the color scheme, and feel free to post more comments! cheers

CP


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

Finaly. I am still waiting to see what you do with normal SM's


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

glad you decided to use the marine head rather than the frankenstiens monster scout heads,looks awesome!


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Dagmire said:


> Finaly. I am still waiting to see what you do with normal SM's


yeah, we'll see how that looks so far... i'll see if i can get some pictures up of what i've got started so far. just a base coat of kakhi 


bitsandkits said:


> glad you decided to use the marine head rather than the frankenstiens monster scout heads,looks awesome!


yeah, for sure scout heads were too juvenile looking... couldn't do that. needed a good grisly visage.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

I like where this is going. I think the camo is superb! Though I'm with the other posters, I think the blood on the sword is distracting and out of place. 

And I'm sorry to say it, but I don't think the execution of the shoulder pads stands up to the quality on the rest of the model (even though I think the shoulder pad design is spot on).

The camo, the armor, and the weapons all look tidy. The highlights are harmonious. On the shoulder, the outlines especially draw the eye, are high contrast, but aren't as smooth as the rest of the model. I'm curious to see if it reads the same way with a more distant picture - it might seem exaggerated because of how close the pictures are.

Cheers,
Kreuger


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Kreuger said:


> I like where this is going. I think the camo is superb! Though I'm with the other posters, I think the blood on the sword is distracting and out of place.
> 
> And I'm sorry to say it, but I don't think the execution of the shoulder pads stands up to the quality on the rest of the model (even though I think the shoulder pad design is spot on).
> 
> ...


my problem is with the different paints. since this was an experimental model to determine color scheme, i decided to fudge the quality a little bit. i really like the design and the colors. very nice high contrast. the difficulty is that the white is very thick. very much unlike the khaki and green. so the detailing was a struggle without watering them down. which in fact i did not do, just choosing to leave it since it's not an actual showcase model. the others however, will be properly painted and have the correct consistency of paint. It's not AS noticeable from a distance, except by those who already know it's a problem. lol like myself.  thanks very much for your kind remarks, i'm glad you liked the model and the camo. It's time consuming but fun.

CP


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

The posing looks weird in a lot of photos, but the angle you used on the very last one makes me want to get a couple boxes of Scouts really badly.:grin:


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

C'Tan Chimera said:


> The posing looks weird in a lot of photos, but the angle you used on the very last one makes me want to get a couple boxes of Scouts really badly.:grin:


haha, glad you like it. 

CP


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

It looks good and I particularly commend you for getting a four page thread out of a single Scout Sergeant.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Looking good CP. I don't really have anything new to add over what has been already said, but I will say that I do like the camo theme. Will be following with interest as your log progresses.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

wombat_tree said:


> It looks good and I particularly commend you for getting a four page thread out of a single Scout Sergeant.


lol it's what i do. :smug:


Midge913 said:


> Looking good CP. I don't really have anything new to add over what has been already said, but I will say that I do like the camo theme. Will be following with interest as your log progresses.


thanks, i'll be sure to post up some more work here soon. 

CP


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Ploss,

You might be able to paint the shoulder areas in backwards order to avoid the consistency of the white being a problem.

For the pad with the X

Paint the whole pad white
Cut in triangles with black to later be painted metal
Paint a slightly thinned red over the central areas of white, this should be nice and bright over the white
Paint the black triangles metal

Would that work as a process?

I haven't done it exactly for this reason before. I have used a reverse order technique to cut in the gaps between tongues of flame before. i.e. I blended up a marine's pad with fire colors, then cut out the negative space between flames with the solid background color. 

You'd have extra steps for the metallic background, but I think it would work.

Cheers,
Kreuger


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Kreuger said:


> Ploss,
> 
> You might be able to paint the shoulder areas in backwards order to avoid the consistency of the white being a problem.
> 
> ...


shit yeah mate! that might work well, i hadn't thought about that. i'll have to give that a shot. I'll let you know how it goes.

CP


----------

